# Mid Wales Asylum, Talgarth



## silverstealth (May 13, 2009)

The last minute trip started at one am, meeting Dreamworx and a little later Sasperella and his Mrs Mex







The walk up to the old hospital.





















After a couple of hours we went back in to the dying town.
















After 5 hours sleep at the Bell Hotel we met sinnerman and Tumbles. (Bell Hotel is highly recomended £18 a night including breafast.)
















Mortuary shot via the rear window.











Ect Suite.









































Shots from the water tower.


----------



## clebby (May 13, 2009)

Stunning report, nice one.

Good to see the water tower too.


----------



## mexico75 (May 13, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> The last minute trip started at one am, meeting Dreamworx and a little later Sasperella and his Mrs Mex​



Cheeky twat! Great shot's was a top trip.


----------



## mr_bones (May 13, 2009)

Great report, i really like the early morning shots. 

Real shame to see all the roofs are stripped. Surprised they want to keep so little of this place, its a grand old place.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 13, 2009)

Another brill report which doesn't disappoint. It's depressing to see the roofs stripped. Looks almost deliberately done to speed-up the rate of decay & damp penetration! 

Quality pics -some new areas I've not seen anyways 

Nice work for getting up the water tower too. Was tempted, but wimped out for fear of being spotted  

Ta for posting ol' chap!


----------



## sheep21 (May 14, 2009)

nice report, apartr from some (lead) roof stripping it looks like a mint site, is there more to cover?


----------



## silverstealth (May 14, 2009)

sheep21 said:


> nice report, apartr from some (lead) roof stripping it looks like a mint site, is there more to cover?



Lots more on the old hospital here mate. http://midwalescountylunaticasylum.fotopic.net/ I have been documenting the place since 2007.


----------



## reclaim (May 14, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> Lots more on the old hospital here mate. http://midwalescountylunaticasylum.fotopic.net/ I have been documenting the place since 2007.



are the demo people still on site


----------



## silverstealth (May 14, 2009)

reclaim said:


> are the demo people still on site



I would say definitely, just in the last month lots more corridors have been reduced to rubble.


----------



## sheep21 (May 14, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> Lots more on the old hospital here mate. http://midwalescountylunaticasylum.fotopic.net/ I have been documenting the place since 2007.



cheers fella, what a great site.


----------



## klempner69 (May 14, 2009)

I too love the early morning shots,but they are all very crisp and clear.Nice one


----------



## King Al (May 14, 2009)

Excellent Night shots SS, gives a really strange clamness


----------



## moltke (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic images ... with especially great lighting. Really love the first window shot and the graveyard.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 19, 2009)

xcellent site that and quality shots well done!


----------



## silverstealth (May 31, 2009)

A few from Friday..


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the up-date -do you know what is to be retained (by listing of by choice?)


----------



## lost (May 31, 2009)

Is it being converted now or are they just randomly demolishing corridors like before?
I'd love to go back here as I saw little of the place last summer.


----------



## silverstealth (May 31, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks for the up-date -do you know what is to be retained (by listing of by choice?)



You never know what is happening here mate it depends pretty much on who has wrestled control of the site at that particular time..


----------



## silverstealth (May 31, 2009)

lost said:


> Is it being converted now or are they just randomly demolishing corridors like before?
> I'd love to go back here as I saw little of the place last summer.



Did you ever see the museum room full of antiquainted equipment. 

link here if not, http://midwalescountylunaticasylum.fotopic.net/c1568220.html Believe it or not they ran the bulldozer straight through it complete with all the equipment still in. 

It really seems to be a "lets knock that bit down today" type of clearing. Most of the tiles are off the wards now and water is getting in fast.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2009)

If that is the case, and the local Planning Dept. are showing little in the way of backbone, this is really sad 
I realise that what's been reported isn't always the whole story / truth, however the whole history since it's closure sounds pretty shameful:- The ridicuous under-valuation and the way it was sold-off (whether this was due to the Local Health Authority or the Purchaser / Owner (who I understand worked at the Hospital).
And from the way the buildings are being stripped of roof tiles (to speed-up the decay), and the random building demo -sounds as if the Owner has little regard for the Building's History -at least that's the way it comes across to me anyhow 
Thanks for the linky to your Fotopic photos -can't believe all those Musuem pieces have just been destroyed!


----------



## redragon (Jul 18, 2009)

edited.....


----------



## redragon (Jul 18, 2009)

in fact to avoid the managment reading this - it may be wise to pm me if you have got some suggestions! Just so entry to the site is prolonged. I notice a job vacancy at the mo in the town and its descriptuion is a building site - looking for a security officer. As a local resident I can more or less say that this is the only 'building site' in talgarth at themoment, particularly that would need security.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 18, 2009)

redragon said:


> Whats the best way to get in now then? Looks like a lot of people are gaining access from the Main Gate side of th hospital rather than to the left of admin which looks like its been caged off...



Red,Please dont request info like this in the open..keep to pm`s ok.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice report Stealth and great pics - love the first pic great one


----------

